# Probleme installation Leopard avec un G5



## meschezabeel (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'essaie d'installer leopard sur un G5.
Je l'installe depuis un mac intel, le G5 étant en disque dur.
Je suis dans un paradoxe :
   OU lorsque l'installation démarre il m'est demandé de formater en GUID, ce que je fais. L'installation se termine mais lorsque je redémarre le G5, il indique qu'il n'y a pas de systeme.
   OU j'essaie d'installer en formatant dans le format qui n'est pas GUID et qui semble permettre le démarrage depuis un PPC, mais dans ce cas l'installation ne sa fait pas.

En fait j'ai l'impression que le formatage en GUID me permet l'installation mais pas l'utilisation et le formatage non GUID me permettrait l'utilisation mais pas l'installation.

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis très très preneur.

Merci bien

Stéphane


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2011)

Sur un G5 PPC c'est pas le format GUID qu'il faut mais "Carte de partition Apple" et faire l'install en se connectant en Firewire et pas en USB.

Pourquoi ne pas faire l'install depuis le G5 directement ?


----------



## meschezabeel (1 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse.
Je ne fais pas depuis le G5 car Léoapard est sur un DVD DL et le lecteur du G5 ne peut pas le lire.
J'ai un lecteur DVD DL, mais lorsque je le branche sur le G5 et que j'appuie sur C, rien ne se passe.
C'est pourquoi je pensais passer par le mac intel, en connectant le G5 par le cable firewire et en le faisant démarrer en DD (touche T)
Ce qui me semble fou est que l'installation se passe bien mais que lorsque je redémarre, le G5 il m'affiche le petit dossier avec un ?.
Je ne vois vraiment pas ???
Des idées ?
;-)
Stéphane


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2011)

redemarre le G5 en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée puis s'il demarre il te faut lui indiquer le disque de demarrage.

Il sort d'où ce DVD de leopard????   Normalement un DVD de Leopard est lisible sur un G5  

RQ: un dvd double couche est lisible sur un G5 c'est l'écriture qui ne l'est pas... sauf si c'est un DVD gravé ( donc on est hors charte... )


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi comme "_mac intel_" ?
S'il possède un graveur slot-in, il y a de fortes chances qu'il puisse servir de lecteur FireWire.

Au fait, je re-lis le post. C'est un graveur FW ou Usb que tu as ?
Si c'est un Usb, c'est normal que tu ne puisse pas booter dessus


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Novembre 2011)

en effet sur les G5 c'est FW only


----------

